# CCleaner vs Cleanup!



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

Any thoughts on which program is better to use? Do you still need to uncheck Scan local drives for temporary files when using Cleanup? Any special settings need to be tweaked when using CCleaner?


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2006)

CC = crapcleaner ???? how professional is that. i have never used that software. the name is a disaster. 

If we look at it in a technical perspective :

The malware hiding in temp folders are not ever not the mother of the infection. There for clean up only reduces the time of the scanning procedures and relieves the system a bit. Thats all. The major infections which plant files in temp directories are fed by system32 folder or the registry. When you do your work right you do not reaally need to worry about the temp files so you dont need to worry about unchecking the scan local drives for temporary files. It should be unchecked as some systems would corrupt some display files. CC : OUT.


----------



## Vikesrock8411 (Jun 11, 2005)

Here are the setup instructions for the new version of Cleanup!

Set the program up as follows:
*Click "*Options...*"
*Move the arrow down to "*Custom CleanUp!*"
*Put a check next to the following:
Empty Recycle Bins
Delete Cookies
Delete Prefetch files
Cleanup! All Users
Click on the "Temporary Files" and uncheck the box for "Scan drives for file matching" if it’s checked.
Click *OK*


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

Thanks for the info


----------

